# Radiohead - "Ok Computer"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If I had to pick a full album I love by the band, it would be this one. But even then, there are some songs that don't do it for me on it.

Rarely do full albums do it for me.

One of my all time favorite RH songs is Supercollider.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

My favorite Radiohead album is _Kid A_. I liked _OK Computer_, but I welcomed their more adventurous side for their follow-up and love that they introduced more electronics into their sound.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My favorite song on that album is most likely HTDC.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My favorite song on that album is most likely HTDC.


Yep, a mesmerizing, eerie piece. I love it, too.


----------



## jambo (Sep 17, 2020)

I do love OK Computer, but I think I'd have to go with Kid A or Amnesiac for my favourite. A Moon Shaped Pool is also incredibly close.

Favourite tracks would be 
Subterranean Homesick Alien and Exit Music (For a Film) from OKC
The National Anthem (that bass!) and Idioteque from Kid A
Pyramid Song and I Might Be Wrong from Amnesiac
Ful Stop and Daydreaming from A Moon Shaped Pool

I had a quick listen and honestly each album probably has 4 tracks that I love almost equally.

I'm definitely with @Neo Romanza in enjoying their more electronic albums. OKC is a transitional album between the styles and still a landmark in rock music.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

jambo said:


> The National Anthem (that bass!) and Idioteque from Kid A


Fully agree here...and there's something absolutely perfect about the keyboard tone at the top of Everything in its Right Place.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I tend to enjoy the more traditional works across the albums that move me, and I see as having visuals I enjoy.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I tend to enjoy the more traditional works across the albums that move me, and I see as having visuals I enjoy.


As I mentioned in your so-called "Deciphering Jazz" thread, your own criteria for enjoying music has kept you at a distance from actually engaging with something you originally wouldn't enjoy. In other words, your own conception of music is based upon a limited set of parameters that only seems to let you enjoy a handful of different kinds of music. If you would forget your criteria and allow your heart and mind to be more open to new sounds, then you might be pleasantly surprised by what ends up reaching you.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

‘The Bends’ is awesome to.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

neoshredder said:


> ‘The Bends’ is awesome to.


One from that one that pops out right away is nice dream.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Tourist is nice on computer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Love the whole album, have since it out, shall spin it alter.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Love the whole album, have since it out, shall spin it alter.


Any standout tracks iyo?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any standout tracks iyo?


Let Down and Karma Police.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> As I mentioned in your so-called "Deciphering Jazz" thread, your own criteria for enjoying music has kept you at a distance from actually engaging with something you originally wouldn't enjoy. In other words, your own conception of music is based upon a limited set of parameters that only seems to let you enjoy a handful of different kinds of music. If you would forget your criteria and allow your heart and mind to be more open to new sounds, then you might be pleasantly surprised by what ends up reaching you.


Everyone has art they love and that which they don't enjoy at all, and all that's in-between. I am only interested in what I love, in terms of what I expose myself to MOST of the time, and have derived a criteria that is reflective of my subconscious drives in terms of my taste in art.

You just haven't figured yourself out on a deep level, at least in this area of taste in art and your subconscious drives.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Oops. It appears that I accidentally wandered into the “Pretentiousness in the Classical Community” thread.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Great band, though I came to them late, when my teenage son introduced them to me...and he was only 7 when OKC came out.

Kid A, In Rainbows, Hail To The Thief are my favourites, though OKC, Amnesia and The Bends just behind.

Probably my favourite band after The Beatles.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Everyone has art they love and that which they don't enjoy at all, and all that's in-between. I am only interested in what I love, in terms of what I expose myself to MOST of the time, and have derived a criteria that is reflective of my subconscious drives in terms of my taste in art.
> 
> You just haven't figured yourself out on a deep level, at least in this area of taste in art and your subconscious drives.


Don't pretend to know the inner-workings of my listening or even my likes/dislikes, because you don't know anything about me. I'm merely commenting on what _you_ have written in every thread I'm interested in and our back-and-forth in various threads have revealed that you have a limited range of music you like because of this criteria you use to evaluate whether the music is for you or not. So instead of relying on your own ear and keeping an open-mind, you have placed a rigidity upon your own choices in music, which, in turn, has actually hindered you more than it has helped you. I believe it is you who has yet to figure yourself out, because, from my own observations, you come across as not really knowing what you like, because when someone asks you about an artist or piece of music, you say you don't like it/them and then rattle reasons it doesn't meet your own criteria, which is ridiculous. You must understand that not all music can be liked on first-hearing. Sometimes there's something intriguing within the music that makes us come back to see if our opinion has changed and, in some cases, it will change over time and we end up buying the whole artist's discography as a result. I'm saying this as someone who has written off an artist only to come back to them years later with a newfound enthusiasm for their music. A case in point with me was Penderecki. I never liked his music before, but after years of trying, I finally had a lightbulb moment with it and as a result he's become one of my favorite composers. I'm all about refining my own taste and getting down to the essential of why I like something, but, at the same time, I'm not going to close off my mind and heart to music that is new to me, because it doesn't meet my own expectations. I would have never grown as a listener if I didn't keep an open-mind.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> Don't pretend to know the inner-workings of my listening or even my likes/dislikes, because you don't know anything about me.


And you do the same, please.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> And you do the same, please.


I know your own criteria for evaluating music, so therefore, I know what you listen out for in music and what you like. It's in your posting history and our back-and-forth commentary revealed this fact. You continue to miss my point, because I don't know, I guess the concept is over your head or you have simply chosen to ignore it.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

People...seriously...this isn't worth this level of vitriol. 

It's just music. We're not saving lives here or something.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> I know your own criteria for evaluating music, so therefore, I know what you listen out for in music and what you like. It's in your posting history and our back-and-forth commentary revealed this fact. You continue to miss my point, because I don't know, I guess the concept is over your head or you have simply chosen to ignore it.


Are you able to articulate what is you enjoy and/or dislike about a work in question?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

prlj said:


> People...seriously...this isn't worth this level of vitriol.
> 
> It's just music. We're not saving lives here or something.


Music can save your soul!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Are you able to articulate what is you enjoy and/or dislike about a work in question?


Absolutely, but I keep an open-mind about the music even if I dislike it and I don't force a criteria on the music and cast disparaging remarks about it just because it doesn't meet my expectations.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

prlj said:


> People...seriously...this isn't worth this level of vitriol.
> 
> It's just music. We're not saving lives here or something.


Relax. We're just continuing a conversation we had from another thread. No vitriol involved here.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Relax. We're just continuing a conversation we had from another thread. No vitriol involved here.


That might be better resolved privately, then. I don't know. This all feels very off-putting.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

prlj said:


> That might be better resolved privately, then. I don't know. This all feels very off-putting.



He's just not being accepting of my chosen way to appreciate music.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)




----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Please refrain from negative personal comments. Comments about how others view music are fine, but personal comments unrelated to music are generally inappropriate. Thanks.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> Relax. We're just continuing a conversation we had from another thread. No vitriol involved here.


I just really love whatever moves me on a deep emotional level.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just really love whatever moves me on a deep emotional level.


Is there anyone here who doesn't?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Forster said:


> Is there anyone here who doesn't?



Not everyone is looking for deep emotional journeys through music, and I'd assume that includes a few around here. Some prefer to be moved intellectually more so, like Phil Loves Classical.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just really love whatever moves me on a deep emotional level.


Well sure, I do, too. Sometimes a piece can stimulate me intellectually, though and I become allured by it. Not really anything to do with my heart, but just enjoying what the music seems to conjure up in my mind.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Not everyone is looking for deep emotional journeys through music, and I'd assume that includes a few around here. Some prefer to be moved intellectually more so, like Phil Loves Classical.


They may not be looking for it, but it seems unlikely to me that if they encounter it, they won't love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Forster said:


> They may not be looking for it, but it seems unlikely to me that if they encounter it, they won't love it.


I think you can love things that don’t move you emotionally, yet logically. That’s not what I’m about.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any standout tracks iyo?


I did spin it this morning, as I said still love it.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think you can love things that don’t move you emotionally, yet logically. That’s not what I’m talking About.


Yes, of course you can. 

I don't understand the significance of your last sentence.


----------

